# Rabbit hunting near the valley?



## tconnor (Nov 17, 2017)

Anyone with any decent jack and cottontail hunting spots? Been out 3 times this year and haven’t had much luck.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Loads of rabbits--jack and cottontails--around Otter Creek.


----------

